# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  تقليل مدة الدوره الشهريه..

## meemo0

:Salam Allah: 






مبرووووووك عليكم الشهر..




أنا الدوره الشهريه أطول معايه مع أن كميتها بسيطة؟؟ ممكن تساعدوني بشي ينزلها بسرعه..
أنتظر الردود..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## هدى2

انا سامعه ان الجرفه اتنزل الدوره بس كيف الطريقه ما اعرف والفلفل بعد

----------


## وجدان2

هيه القرفه ... سوي قرفه فى الماي وحطي سكر اشوي علشان المذاق وخليه ع الغاز لين يغلي وبعدها اشربيه 

وان شالله راح تنزل بسرعه 




تحياتى 


::::::::::::::::

----------


## الطائر الحزين

القرفة


الزعتر


الاناناس


الحبة الحمرااا

كلها شغلات تنزل الدورة بس لا تكثرين لانها عادي تسبب نزيف

----------


## أم خلــودي

أختي الاناناس والمانجا

----------


## 8نوف8

يعني تبين تقليلين الايام ؟؟

أعتقد أغلب الخوات ردهن علاج لتأخر الدورة

خلج طبيعية يالغلا

حتى لو أكثر عن أسبوع

حكمة ربج

واقضي أيامج في رمضان مثل ما الله كاتب لج من غير حلول لتقليل الايام

إلا اذا في أسباب ثانية تخلي الايام تزيد عليج فهالشي أكيد يباله استشارة طبية

موفقة ^___^

----------


## أم سالمَ

ان شاء الله تخف عنج بسرعة

----------


## الايمــــان

القرفه بتنزلها بسرعه عن تجربه

----------


## قلبي خالي

> القرفه بتنزلها بسرعه عن تجربه


صح كلامها والحبة الحمره تخلص الدوره بيومين خخخ

----------


## كلي أمل }~

ربي يوفقج 

^^

----------


## meemo0

مشكورات ..

----------


## احبه موت

منتجات الالباان والروووب وايد تخفف الدوره وتقللها

----------


## ameera2020

حبوبه انا كانت دورتي تستمر 7 ايام
بعدين استخدمت ملعقة وحده يوميا من اول يوم على الريق مع قهوه 
الحين اتخلص في 5 ايام
حبة سوده مسمار فلفل اسود مطحونين

و الحبه الحمره بدون طحن

----------


## أم عنووودي

أعتقد إذا شربتي هاالأشياء راح تنزلها بسرعة بس ماراح تقلل الأيام لأن على ماأظن مافي شئ يقلل مدة الدورة إلا الحبوب وماأنصحج فيها

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

القرفة


الزعتر


الاناناس


الحبة الحمرااا

----------


## العصا السحرية

الاخوات ما قصروا

----------


## غلا الهمس

للــرفع

----------


## عواشي ر

الجرفه واااااايد تنزل 

ولو تسويين حريروه اللي يسوونها حق الحرمه يوم تربي واااايد تسااعد بعد تنظف وتخليها تنزل بقوه ومره وحده بدال ما تيلس نقطه نقطه 


وسمعت بعد ان الكوكاكولا ينزلها بس خلج على الاشياء الصحيه اللي هي الجرفه وغيرهاا 


وابتعدي عن الحمضيات لانها ما تخليها تنزل 

الحمضيات مثل الليمون والبرتقال وهالاشياء

----------


## اام مريم

_ مبارك عليكم الشهر
وجعلنا من القائمين في الأسحار

أختي الغاليه جبيبي قدر صغير
وحطي في ماي وملعقه أكل قرفه 
وملعقه سكر ونص ملعقه صغيره فلفل أسود
ورشه خفيفه من القرنفل ونص ملعقه صغيره زنجبيل
وخليه يغلي وأشربيه وهو دافي 
أنا أعملها لأخواتي وهو يخفف الاام الدوره 
وتساعدها على النزول 
وأتمنى إني أفدتك بشيء_

----------


## *Miss creative*

الاشيا الحارة تنزل الدورة فديتج .. مثل القرفة .. الزنجبيل .. العسل 

انا عن نفسي اشرب قلاص جاي حمر واحط فيه قرفه او مرمية تنزل عدل ويخف الويع 
بــــس ايام الدورة اهيا نفسها ماتتغير وياي 

عليج بالدعاء والله يسهل عليج الصيام والقضى ان شالله

----------

